# Bananas, Corned Beef and they're not baby grapes



## Turtulas-Len (May 13, 2011)

I found bananas on 2 trees, never had them this early in spring,Maybe they will have time to grow and ripen. they usually show up later and the cold weather kills them. Is corned beef (in the can like spam) hard to find where you live? It has not been in the stores around here for months.One of the stores down the road found a brand named Hereford at $4.89 a can. And the baby grapes from an earlier thread are not grapes they are flower buds that haven't bloomed yet.Yvonne G said that they were probably tart, so I tasted some,they taste like grass, not much flavor,I will taste them again when they turn into unripe baby grapes. Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

They should ripen.


----------



## dmarcus (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

Very cool, would love to see the photo when they ripen..


----------



## Neal (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

I worked on a banana farm on Saipan for some time. I'm sure climate and other factors between there and where you are would make the ripening season different, but you should see them ripen in about 2 - 3 months. Do you know what type of banana they are?


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

I have not seen corned beef in a can in 18 yearrs, but I have not looked for it. My mom used to get it in huge cans when she owned a restraunt. I think we call them #10 cans. She might have gotten them from Smart and Final. Not sure. It was awful stuff, but some people loved it.


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

I have not seen corned beef in a can in 18 yearrs, but I have not looked for it. My mom used to get it in huge cans when she owned a restraunt. I think we call them #10 cans. She might have gotten them from Smart and Final. Not sure. It was awful stuff, but some people loved it.


----------



## onarock (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

Ive got 15 banana plants on the property. Haven't had bananas in a little while, but love it when we do. Corned beef is like a staple food here along with Spam.


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*



onarock said:


> Ive got 15 banana plants on the property. Haven't had bananas in a little while, but love it when we do. Corned beef is like a staple food here along with Spam.




I can't stand spam! My son loves it though....it must be the Filipino side of him


----------



## Neal (May 13, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

What is your favorite type of Spam Paul?

In Guam they had Tabasco Spam...my personal favorite.


----------



## onarock (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

Neal, tobasco and teriyaki are my favorite. I like spam musabi, its like nigiri sushi, lightly browned spam on a block of steamed white rice wrapped in nori.


----------



## Neal (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

Never head of teriyaki spam, you'll have to send me a can.


----------



## Edna (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Bananas, Corned Beef and their not baby grapes*

The summer before I left the Ft. Peck Sioux and Assiniboine reservation, a guy came to my house and tried to sell me a case of Spam. It was part of his commodities, and he was trying to turn it for some cash. I lived there for 14 years, and only REALLY learned how commodities worked that last summer. Wow. Anyway, I didn't think I could handle even one can, let alone a case LOL.


----------



## Angi (May 14, 2011)

I put 10 bags of food together every month for my church to give out to people in need . I refuse to put Spam, boxed Mac-n-cheese, or Top Romen in the bags. So I am cracking up over people actually having a favorite type of Spam. 

I put 10 bags of food together every month for my church to give out to people in need . I refuse to put Spam, boxed Mac-n-cheese, or Top Romen in the bags. So I am cracking up over people actually having a favorite type of Spam.


----------



## onarock (May 14, 2011)

Its really popular in Hawaii. Its a WWII thing. 

Angi, you should try adding some fried Spam to the Top Ramen, along with chopped green onion, a touch of Aloha Shoyu and Hawaiian Chili Pepper Water. Broke Da Mout!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 14, 2011)

When I was growing up if we didn't have spam on the boat we wouldn't catch any fish, so always had spam onboard. Len--Grilled cheese sandwich with spam and a slice of tomato all melted together-


----------



## Angi (May 14, 2011)

Onarock, I am sure it taste good, but is SOOOOOO bad for you. I do have to admit that my son talked me in to buying him Top Ramen once  The kids like to crush it up in the bag and mix the spices (or MSG and sodium) in and eat it right out of the bag.


----------



## Angi (May 14, 2011)

Onarock, I am sure it taste good, but is SOOOOOO bad for you. I do have to admit that my son talked me in to buying him Top Ramen once  The kids like to crush it up in the bag and mix the spices (or MSG and sodium) in and eat it right out of the bag.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 15, 2011)

My mother didn't inherit the "cooking gene" that my aunts and grandmother have...so we ate Spam about 3X a week...Just one more reason I ran away from home at !5... 

There's no way to make that crap palatable, and I won't ever feed it to my family...so far, they've not complained.

Corned beef hash, otoh...


----------



## terryo (May 15, 2011)

OK...please don't laugh....seriously, what is Spam? I really feel very stupid right now.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...&q=canned+spam&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g4g-m1&aql=&oq=


----------



## Neal (May 15, 2011)

I found this picture of Paul:


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 15, 2011)

Does anybody eat Scrapple, I love it. My immediate family all migrated to the Atlanta area starting in the 70s from the DC suburbs and at that time when they ask at the grocery stores about scrapple no one knew what they were talking about. now it is available,-- no blue crabs either at that time --Len


----------



## coreyc (May 15, 2011)

What's Scrapple never heard of it? but I do drink Snapple


----------



## onarock (May 15, 2011)

Neal, Quit hacking my computer and stealing photos from my private picture files.


----------



## ChiKat (May 15, 2011)

Terry- I'm jealous that you don't know what Spam is  I ate it a few times when I was younger. I have a few relatives that are pretty fond of it...


----------



## terryo (May 15, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Terry- I'm jealous that you don't know what Spam is  I ate it a few times when I was younger. I have a few relatives that are pretty fond of it...



I grew up in a very Italian family, and we mostly ate the vegetables that my Dad grew in the yard, also fruit he grew, and things my Mom canned from the garden. I never remember eating anything from a can or frozen when I lived at home. We also had chickens... for eggs only. My Aunt had a ranch in Texas and she would butcher a cow or hog and send us loads of meat. 
I, of course raised my family a little different, but still we never had spam or any kind of canned meat. It doesn't look very appetizing. Sorry.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 15, 2011)

coreyc said:


> What's Scrapple never heard of it? but I do drink Snapple



The best way to describe scrapple is, everything that's left over but the squeal.


----------

